# best raw meaty bones??? So confused



## JoanieGSD (Sep 27, 2014)

I want to give my 100 pound GSDs raw meaty bones a few times a week - and after reading many threads on here and articles on the web, I am even more confused as to what to feed.

Feed beef knuckle, don't feed beef knuckles or other weight bearing beef bones.
Feed Chicken quarters, don't feed chicken quarters, they splinter even when raw.
Feed chicken necks they are soft, don't feed chicken necks, they are a choke hazard.
Feed oxtail, don't feed oxtail
so confused.

Any advice???

What cut of beef would constitute a raw meaty bone? What is the safest part of the chicken to give?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## dansnow (Sep 26, 2014)

That's as very good question. I was perusing the meat department at our local grocery and saw several packages in the freezer labeled Beef Soup Bones and wondered if they would okay for my 60# GSD.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I asked the same question a few weeks ago since my boy (86lbs) can only eat beef and lamb. I wanted to know what beef bones I could use. The bottom line is that most beef bones are considered recreational chews, not food. The beef soup bones that dansnow mentioned are also called beef marrow bones. They are hard and round and filled with marrow. IMO, they are excellent recreational chews. I make sure to give to the dog frozen so it takes him much longer to lick out the marrow. Marrow is very rich and too much results in wet poops. For the record, there are many listers that caution against the beef recreational chew bones because they are hard and could cause broken teeth.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

The absolute best raw meaty bone for my dog who is allergic to all poultry is lamb breast.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> The absolute best raw meaty bone for my dog who is allergic to all poultry is lamb breast.


Hi Sunflowers!

Thank you for this reply. Can you tell me where you get the lamb breast down here in the Sunshine State? Do you have a rancher connection? Now that I know about lamb breast, I have to get some for my boy He's also reactive to poultry- and grains...and rabbit...and white ocean fish....and, well, you get the idea. I don't think I've ever seen it even at my Publix.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Raw Meaty Bones are bones that the dog can fully consume and form part of a balanced diet.

Recreational bones are usually weight bearing (Depends on the size of the bone vs size of the dog), and are used to satisfy chewing impulses and clean teeth.

Raw meaty bones would be things like Chicken backs, necks, Turkey necks etc I feed Turkey necks regularly and my dogs LOVE them.

Rec Bones are based on the individual dog, IMO. If you have a dog who likes to "crush" the bones, this can result in expensive dental work real quick. However, if you have a dog who likes to dig the marrow out, chew the extra meat and tissue off the outside and call it a day, then feeding a rec bone is awesome!

What constitues a rec bone depends on the bone and the dog. So for my Poms a Turkey neck would be a recreational bone, whereas for my Shepherds, that is a raw meaty bone.

I would also read this blog post from Jean Dodd's on sensitivities to poultry:

Dr. Jean Dodds' Pet Health Resource Blog | Quote: My dog has a chicken "allergy", which means he is also ?allergic? to turkey, duck, pheasant, quail, ostrich and all poultry.


----------



## dansnow (Sep 26, 2014)

Ok, here's a variation on my question. The package of soup bones I picked up had what looked like a small section of leg bone, and then what appeared to be a large joint that had been sawn into quarters. I gave one of the frozen joint pieces to Java and in about 20 minutes it was completely gone! Except for the damp spot on the cover and a few crumbs, it had been consumed. That was a couple days ago and I watched him carefully and he seems to be fine. So opinions on whether or not to continue giving him one on occasion?


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

For a large dog I would say no on chicken necks, they are too small.

Chicken quarters are great but that will be more of a meal than a recreational chew.

Knuckle bones are supposed to be ok, but they make me nervous.

Beef ribs can be good, but if your dog is an extreme chewer, they can pose a hazard (I give them to my chi because I know he can't power through them)

I like turkey necks.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I actually saw some at Publix the other day.

I ordered mine from the butcher at a local meat shop; he got a whole lamb breast in and then I had him saw it into portions that I feed daily.

I think a lot of Floridians order from Raw Feeding Miami.
http://www.rawfeedingmiami.com


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you, Sunflowers!

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

dansnow said:


> Ok, here's a variation on my question. The package of soup bones I picked up had what looked like a small section of leg bone, and then what appeared to be a large joint that had been sawn into quarters. I gave one of the frozen joint pieces to Java and in about 20 minutes it was completely gone! Except for the damp spot on the cover and a few crumbs, it had been consumed. That was a couple days ago and I watched him carefully and he seems to be fine. So opinions on whether or not to continue giving him one on occasion?


I personally don't feed those. The bone is much harder than a meaty bone should be and is in chunks, so my dogs rarely actually break them down more then they are already are and tend to swallow them whole.

I did give them to my Pom puppies as rec bones - think 1 lb puppies.

I am sure others have fed them with no issues, they just aren't something I look for or feed.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I am hesitant about the lamb necks. They seem very tough and I don't know how old the lamb/sheep was at time of butchering. But they get turkey necks, chicken backs and beef gullet (I think cartilage) and never had a problem with these. Deja yesterday ate an entire game hen (24oz) without a problem.


----------

